# Which perennial rye seed for overseed?



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Title says it all.

Assumptions:
Seeking 0.00% other crop and 0.00% noxious weeds on seed label.
Assuming 100% perennial rye (can be blends) versus blends of PRG and KBG
Advantageous to have endophyte enhanced seeds
Advantageous to have seeds coated with an antifungal, such as Apron or Maxium fungicide

Looking at Handcook seed - I see Futura 3000, Futura 2000, and Champion GQ blends.

All of the pennington PRG products were out due to being only 99.9% weed free.

Any where else I should be looking at a supplier and any particular blends or cultivars that are most fitting for the South-eastern part of the country?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I used Champion GQ because I got it on sale. I'm pretty sure @Iriasj2009 just bought some stuff from a box store - both looked magnificent. I wouldn't overthink it since you'll you be spraying it out in the spring. It is highly unlikely that you will face any growing challenges during the fall/winter.

I can move the thread to cool season if you would prefer, but it can't live in two places. Feel free to start a separate thread - I will give you a 50% discount.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> I can move the thread to cool season if you would prefer, but it can't live in two places. Feel free to start a separate thread - I will give you a 50% discount.


I'll stick with warm season. It feels like home.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Just get any. I bought 50lb from Home Depot online Pennington for like $100 shipped to me. Your just going to kill it anyway.


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had great luck with the PRG from SiteOne. Had quick germination and nice thick green grass all winter. Next winter I tried the Champion GQ like Ware. It germinated quickly in 6 days, but ended up burning up when I put starter fertilizer on it.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

bretben55 said:


> I had great luck with the PRG from SiteOne. Had quick germination and nice thick green grass all winter. Next winter I tried the Champion GQ like Ware. It germinated quickly in 6 days, but ended up burning up when I put starter fertilizer on it.


What rate did you apply the starter fert?


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> bretben55 said:
> 
> 
> > I had great luck with the PRG from SiteOne. Had quick germination and nice thick green grass all winter. Next winter I tried the Champion GQ like Ware. It germinated quickly in 6 days, but ended up burning up when I put starter fertilizer on it.
> ...


I'm not sure, it was in December. But i think it was a pretty low rate, and I watered it in.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

What do you guys spray the PRG with I'm the spring to kill it before the Bermuda comes back?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I believe one of the cheapest options is msm turf


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bmossin said:


> What do you guys spray the PRG with I'm the spring to kill it before the Bermuda comes back?


Yeah, I used MSM Turf. It is cheap and the dose is very low. So low that you would want to use a gram scale to weigh it.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I'll probably spray Monument.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Thanks all


----------

